# Problème de connexion Opéra Mini



## Graigi (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai téléchargé sur l'App Store Opera Mini, sur mon itouch (2G). 
Le problème, c'est que lorsque je lance le navigateur, j'ai une page blanche avec la barre rouge en haut et le logo Opera mini "chargement". J'attends, mais rien ne se passe, et au bout d'un certain temps j'ai le message "erreur de connexion, vérifiez vos réglages réseau"
J'ai tout essayé, desinstallé, proxy, protocole HTTP, même un restaure complet avec iTunes, mais rien ne marche.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Graigi


----------



## Graigi (3 Février 2011)

Rien à faire...
Quelqu'un aurait-il l'ombre d'un début d'idée ?

Graigi


----------

